# Change to the Rep System?



## Tall

*Should we change the rep system as suggested?*​
No, leave it as it is6961.06%Yes, change Rep to Popularity and add in the Thanks system1715.04%Yes, but just change Rep to Popularity65.31%Yes, but just add in the Thanks system2118.58%


----------



## Tall

Everyone seems to whinge about rep, no idea why, it's just some little bars on the screen that you can bug people into giving you.

It's not like when you goto the pub you ask how much rep someone has.

Any way... I posted this on another thread as an idea:



Tall said:


> Heres an idea then.
> 
> Maybe we could introduce the Thank You system - alot of other boards have it.
> 
> Where someone posts something helpful then members can thank them for their post and we would see who can thanked them. You can also see that user x has been thanked by y people in z threads.
> 
> Reps could be changed to 'Popularity', which is all it really is now.


What does everyone think?


----------



## MXD

NO! I LOVE REP and so do many others...


----------



## Tall

MXD said:


> NO! I LOVE REP and so do many others...


Then vote


----------



## Kezz

just have a thanks system so there are no more girly arguments


----------



## cellaratt

I don't think there is anything wrong with the " Reputation Sytem " I beleive some ppl have a issue as it can be confusing to newbies as to who to take training advice from, so just add a experiance level system that can only be rewarded for in the training and diet section...JMO, and am open to suggestions if everyone thinks this realy has to be fixed...I have missed feeling but feel MY reps are worth something seeing I haven't gotten any from the adult lounge or MA and would probably feel sad if they get taken awhile as it is a way of feeling appriecaited for the time I've spent here...


----------



## Kezz

cellaratt said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with the " Reputation Sytem " I beleive some ppl have a issue as it can be confusing to newbies as to who to take training advice from, so just add a experiance level system that can only be rewarded for in the training and diet section...JMO, and am open to suggestions if everyone thinks this realy has to be fixed...I have missed feeling but feel MY reps are worth something seeing I haven't gotten any from the adult lounge or MA and would probably feel sad if they get taken awhile as it is a way of feeling appriecaited for the time I've spent here...


 awwww dont feel sad, i will still love ya  :rockon:


----------



## GHS

I say leave it as it is..............Rep should be given to whoever you want for whatever reason you want IMO

GHS


----------



## Pithead

I voted -

Thank you System

+

vvank you system


----------



## cellaratt

Kezz said:


> awwww dont feel sad, i will still love ya  :rockon:


Thanks Kezz, I love you guys too, it would just seem like a kick in the nuts to me , I won't be bothered by it either way...I get repps for the strangest reason sometimes...


----------



## gerg

there's a rating system which you can use on threads already, plus you can post a message on a persons profile to thank them


----------



## laurie g

well i want to se a key or a legend somewhere to see what the stars mean ie

the poo brown star means?

the silver platinum means?

gold one means?


----------



## Tall

gerg said:


> there's a rating system which you can use on threads already, plus you can post a message on a persons profile to thank them


Yes but thats on threads not on posts.

The thanks system shows that a user may have been thanked by 200 people for a valuable post on training.

Or as it's UK-M some of JW007's crazy antics :lol:


----------



## GHS

gerg said:


> there's a rating system which you can use on threads already, plus you can post a message on a persons profile to thank them


 Very good point mate :thumb:

GHS


----------



## Tall

laurie g said:


> well i want to se a key or a legend somewhere to see what the stars mean ie
> 
> the poo brown star means?
> 
> the silver platinum means?
> 
> gold one means?


As a guess

Gold = 50,000 rep points

Silver = 20,000 rep points

Bronze = 10,000 rep points??


----------



## Magic Torch

If you want to change the name to something which reflects what it actually represents then I think 'Back Scratching points' is the clear winner :lol:

Tall its all your fault anyway you rep hore haha


----------



## Tall

Magic Torch said:


> If you want to change the name to something which reflects what it actually represents then I think 'Back Scratching points' is the clear winner :lol:
> 
> Tall its all your fault anyway you rep hore haha


My rep horing threads were hugely funny though.

I shall bump them for you all to see :lol:


----------



## gerg

Tall said:


> As a guess
> 
> Gold = 5000 rep points
> 
> Silver = 2000 rep points
> 
> Bronze = 1000 rep points


i think it's

1 gold = 5 silver

1 silver = 5 bronze

1 bronze = k * reps / post_count

where k is a magic constant i've not determined yet 

i kinda like this system, it's like a mensa puzzle


----------



## Tall

Tall said:


> As a guess
> 
> Gold = 5000 rep points
> 
> Silver = 2000 rep points
> 
> Bronze = 1000 rep points





gerg said:


> i think it's
> 
> 1 gold = 5 silver
> 
> 1 silver = 5 bronze
> 
> 1 bronze = k * reps / post_count
> 
> where k is a magic constant i've not determined yet
> 
> i kinda like this system, it's like a mensa puzzle


I have 123173 rep points.

1*5000 + 3*2000 + 1*1000 = 12,000

Now try yours


----------



## gerg

Tall said:


> I have 123173 rep points.
> 
> 1*5000 + 3*2000 + 1*1000 = 12,000
> 
> Now try yours


i have 7000

2 != int(7000/2000)


----------



## Tall

gerg said:


> i have 7000
> 
> 2 != int(7000/2000)


Theres no way you have 7,000 rep points. I can't even find you on the list.??

Edit:

Oooops. My bad.

I have 123,173 rep points.

PWNT.


----------



## GHS

I have 56683 and don't have a gold star............

I can't seem to work it out :lol:

GHS


----------



## cellaratt

...


----------



## GHS

I think Lorian is still in 2 minds about this new system anyway and may change it soon......

Not back to the old one but to something new again.

I'm sure all will be explained shortly.......

GHS


----------



## gerg

if we look at the facts, the maximum number of stars in any colour i've seen is 4, therefore it must be a base 5 system

not to sure if posts are factored into the equation now, or it could just be a non-deterministic algorithm


----------



## dmcc

Meh.. Tripadvisor has both - users have a rep or IQ, posts can be thumbs up or thumbs down.

Who really cares though? Any half-intelligent person should soon be able to sort the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Tall

cellaratt said:


> 8 bronze= 1 silver
> 
> 8 silver= 1 gold
> 
> that how I see it...


Cell how many points you got dude?


----------



## cellaratt

Tall said:


> Cell how many points you got dude?


as many as you'll give me...I don't whore often but I'm not above it...  ..about half what you have...


----------



## Tall

cellaratt said:


> as many as you'll give me...I don't whore often but I'm not above it...  ..about half what you have...


Lol.

I'm trying to workout the algebra, but it doesn't work unless you tell me how many points you have. :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

ok, but only seeing it's you that asked..., but I think my explaination is sufficient if it's accurate...math is over-rated...( Note: My Grandfather Taught math for over 30 yrs and was a well known mathematician, appeared on Jeopardy in the early years and was the oldest Graduate of Albany Law School at the age of 60, so he is rolling over in his grave at the moment...)...but I still want to know the answer when you get it... :beer:


----------



## Tall

4S 4B = 74,215

1G 3S 1B = 123,173

3S 3B = 56,683

3B = 7,000

Gold = 75k, Silver = 15k, Bronze = 3k

Works in those examples


----------



## dmcc

Sounds like a standard linear equation to me. Reduce for one variable first


----------



## Tall

dmcc said:


> Sounds like a standard linear equation to me. Reduce for one variable first


Check previous page. Let me know if it's right.


----------



## dmcc

I'm not Carol frigging Vorderman....

But it works for my rep points too and is in line with my earlier reasoning of multiples of 5.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lorian said in the other thread it was changing again in a few days anyway.... he dnt like the colour of the stars and was adding in something which would recognise the length of time people have been members and the total number of posts they've made on top of it, so why don't we just wait and see what he does first.....?


----------



## newdur

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lorian said in the other thread it was changing again in a few days anyway.... he dnt like the colour of the stars and was adding in something which would recognise the length of time people have been members and the total number of posts they've made on top of it, so why don't we just wait and see what he does first.....?


X1

for sure he is not keeping the poo coloured stars

lets see what its like when the full change has happend


----------



## evad

sign a petition and i'll scuttle off to number 10 with it folks

for the yanks number 10 is where the prime minister (who should be consulted in matters of national security like this) lives


----------



## Tall

All the stars have gone now


----------



## Captain Hero

its changed again now


----------



## Chris1

Maybe this is the end!!!!


----------



## Tall

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lorian said in the other thread it was changing again in a few days anyway.... he dnt like the colour of the stars and was adding in something which would recognise the length of time people have been members and the total number of posts they've made on top of it, so why don't we just wait and see what he does first.....?


PMSL

I love it when women do the eye rolling thing 

It just reminds me I shouldn't have be contemplating listening to them in the first place, and should have been focussing my attentions on ways to look down their top without getting caught :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tall said:


> PMSL
> 
> I love it when women do the eye rolling thing
> 
> It just reminds me I shouldn't have be contemplating listening to them in the first place, and should have been focussing my attentions on ways to look down their top without getting caught :innocent:


Yes dear......


----------



## GHS

The new system we're all the same rep power after a certain point?

I have the same rep as Tall now :lol:

GHS


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I like the rep system. Vote cast.


----------



## cellaratt

someone hurry up and rep me...we'll see if it changes anything... :whistling: ...


----------



## gerg

hehe, now we can see everybody's reps


----------



## GHS

Now we have no REPS???

I've worked bloody hard for those reps........

Kissiing arsse and selling my body............

And now there gone :sad:

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lolol new reps


----------



## fozyspilgrims

windsor81 said:


> Maybe this is the end!!!!


What the end of the whole board!!!:no:


----------



## GHS

Yeah but everyone still has the same amount :lol:

There was nothing wrong with the old way............I just think once you reached a full row of gold stars (10) then you should get a platinum one and start a new line or something..........So Robsta, Hacks, Zara ect should all have a platinum star......

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

GHS said:


> Yeah but everyone still has the same amount :lol:
> 
> There was nothing wrong with the old way............I just think once you reached a full row of gold stars (10) then you should get a platinum one and start a new line or something..........So Robsta, Hacks, Zara ect should all have a platinum star......
> 
> GHS


Yes I want a platinum one


----------



## GHS

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes I want a platinum one


 Yeah you'll have one aswell Mak.......

Once you reach 10k rep points you get one..........

The new reps just look like BB.com and sh*t IMO......

GHS


----------



## offo

cant we go back to the original repping system i dont understand this one at all


----------



## anabolic ant

should introduce a *ank system!!!

i voted to keep it the same...but agreed...should change the colours for amount,instead of too many stars etc!!!

also i have worked hard for my reps too...and i'm in the middle of rep tennis game with a someone at the mo!!!!!


----------



## GHS

offo said:


> cant we go back to the original repping system i dont understand this one at all


 X 2

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Well the brown skid mark ones are back


----------



## GHS

:lol: Come on Lorian start a thread and give us a clue please?

I'm sure all will be explained shortly :lol:

GHS


----------



## Robbyg

This is confusing the fcuk out of me ..leave it alone i liked the rep system before i want my gold star back


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well the brown skid mark ones are back


some nice brown poo stars you have there Mak:laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

zeus87529 said:


> some nice brown poo stars you have there Mak:laugh:


Why do you have a gold one? You don't have over 100k reps do you?


----------



## PHHead

Does anyone know how this new system works yet, all seems abit random to me?!


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why do you have a gold one? You don't have over 100k reps do you?


you have a gold also.... and yes I have 659,000,000 rep points


----------



## GHS

I want a gold one :sad: where's my five shiny gold stars gone :sad:

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

zeus87529 said:


> you have a gold also.... and yes I have 659,000,000 rep points


I know but i thought gold meant you have over 100,000 reps. Howcome you're not on the top 10 then?


----------



## GHS

MaKaVeLi said:


> I know but i thought gold meant you have over 100,000 reps. Howcome you're not on the top 10 then?


 The top ten is 100,000+ now mate check it out..........

Everyone is getting too many points :lol:

Zeus is prob about 11 or 12 mate.

GHS


----------



## MXD

I'm 26 at last count:whistling:.. not that I count or anything


----------



## GHS

MXD said:


> I'm 26 at last count:whistling:.. not that I count or anything


 How did you see what other people's rep points were mate or did you just look at there stars and blocks?

GHS


----------



## GHS

P.S.

Was it just me or did Winger get loads of points over night?

He wasn't even in the top ten and then the next day he was like 6 or 7?

How was that? Did he make a really good thread/post that I missed or did I just not see him in the top 10?

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

GHS said:


> P.S.
> 
> Was it just me or did Winger get loads of points over night?
> 
> He wasn't even in the top ten and then the next day he was like 6 or 7?
> 
> How was that? Did he make a really good thread/post that I missed or did I just not see him in the top 10?
> 
> GHS


I was thinking that, I think his brother had something to do with this lololol. And I was #6 a few days ago, now #9 :cursing:


----------



## GHS

MaKaVeLi said:


> I was thinking that, I think his brother had something to do with this lololol. And I was #6 a few days ago, now #9 :cursing:


 I know but even Hacks couldn't give him that many reps in a couple of days?

You're dropping places because your not gay enough anymore Mak.......

There's a new kid on the block :lol:

GHS


----------



## MXD

Lol ther all gone again..


----------



## evad

this threads like coronation street with everyone panicking

i urge people to feed their children, pets, etc as this is not the end of the world

also sit further back from the edge of your seats as you may just fall on the floor


----------



## Guest

where's my poop colored brown stars?? :sad:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

What a [email protected] i'm the only silver member on the leaderboard


----------



## MXD

LOL I'm gold!?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I think it means how long you've been here


----------



## GHS

Silver member here :lol:

Goes by how long you've been here

GHS


----------



## MXD

Nahh Maks Doublely more a whore than me..


----------



## Julio1436114543

How does the new ratings work?


----------



## GHS

Aint got a clue TBH mate........I don't think anyone has at the moment :lol:

GHS


----------



## Lorian

I'll post a full explanation once I finish and type one up.

In short, BRONZE / SILVER / GOLD status is detemined by a combination of the length of time you have been registered, your number of posts and your reputation.

The higher your status, the more privileges/access you have.

The current rep icons/system will be changing as well.

L


----------



## evad

quick ive noticed summats happenned so ive raced in here like a hare to establish what the craic is

quick tell me


----------



## bigbob33

WTF I've become a bronze member, how pants is that?

I have no clue what is occuring


----------



## GHS

Cheers for the update Lorian

GHS


----------



## gerg

*wonders what the access is to


----------



## GHS

Having though about it though..........I don't see why length of time you have been a member and post count should count for anything?

Sombody could have joined in 2003 and made a few posts and then become a gold member...........Why should that make them a better member that somebody who joined in 2009?

Also somebody could post 2000 crap posts that didn't contribute anything to that board............And have a better rank than somebody who posted 500 very helpfull and inteligent posts?

I didin't see anything wrong with the old system other than changing to a platinum start when you got a row of gold ones to save space...........

Although I don't see whats wrong with a few rows of stars like JW or Hacks had?

GHS


----------



## evad

> Also somebody could post 2000 crap posts that didn't contribute anything to that board............


you called? :surrender:

nah good point though, as long as all factors are taken into account then it seems a bit weird


----------



## Robbyg

So is this going to be the finsl rep system used now ?


----------



## YoungGun

Am i the only one who thinks the old one was better? :confused1:

Everyone has around the same amount of blocks yet a different description.

I'm confused. Also thick.


----------



## MXD

Lets all give it a chance, its not finished yet


----------



## Lorian

GHS said:


> Having though about it though..........I don't see why length of time you have been a member and post count should count for anything?
> 
> Sombody could have joined in 2003 and made a few posts and then become a gold member...........Why should that make them a better member that somebody who joined in 2009?
> 
> Also somebody could post 2000 crap posts that didn't contribute anything to that board............And have a better rank than somebody who posted 500 very helpfull and inteligent posts?
> 
> I didin't see anything wrong with the old system other than changing to a platinum start when you got a row of gold ones to save space...........
> 
> Although I don't see whats wrong with a few rows of stars like JW or Hacks had?
> 
> GHS


The BRONZE/SILVER/GOLD system has actually been in place for over 3 months - you just didn't know about it because your status wasn't ever publicly visible.

Its main reason is to stop relatively new members posting accidentally in their blog instead of the forums, stop spammers joining just to send PM's etc - in short, it makes the lives of the Mods easier.

It also gives flexibility in the future for things like signatures, PM storage limits etc.



MXD said:


> Lets all give it a chance, its not finished yet


What he said!

L


----------



## dmcc

Oh dear god people it's not the end of the world. Next thing you'll know, everyone will be raiding Tesco, panic-buying bread, water and milk...


----------



## Kezz

well i think its better


----------



## GHS

Fair enough Lorian......Its your party mate I'm just here for the ride.......

GHS


----------



## ah24

I like it, nice n simple


----------



## eurgar

dmcc said:


> Oh dear god people it's not the end of the world. Next thing you'll know, everyone will be raiding Tesco, panic-buying bread, water and milk...


aggred everyone runing round like a bunch of school girls worring about losing a few stars that they are not even bothered about anyway:whistling:

What have you done to JW m8 not seen him on here since your leg session???


----------



## ParaManiac

ah24 said:


> I like it, nice n simple


As ever,KISS is best


----------



## Damo j

My rep is as good as my rep with women. Not good lol


----------



## dmcc

eurgar said:


> What have you done to JW m8 not seen him on here since your leg session???


Well when I left him at the station he was alive.......


----------



## Tall

dmcc said:


> Well when I left him at the station he was alive.......


Which cubicle was he getting dressed in...?


----------



## dmcc

You don't need to undress for what we were doing.


----------



## Tall

dmcc said:


> You don't need to undress for what we were doing.


Cards is not Joe's forte at a train station...


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Tall said:


> It's not like when you goto the pub you ask how much rep someone has.


you dont? OMG


----------



## jw007

Liked it how it was


----------



## GHS

Just had a look through the new posts and couldn't see anything about an update on the rep situation?

Anybody heard anything?

GHS


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Is the new system going to get explained??


----------



## Goose

Nope nothing.


----------



## Jojo 007

jw007 said:


> Liked it how it was


ditto! :cool2:


----------



## GHS

Oh wel...........

I hope L does write a thread to explain it...........Hope its still a work in progress also because this new format isn't as good as the old one............

I think most will agree the old system was alot better......

Just have to wait and see if L fills us in today maybe?

GHS


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ok I have a question....

How come 2 days ago I was a silver member and now I'm a gold??? Not that I'm complaining or anything! xxxx


----------



## BassJunkie

BabyYoYo said:


> Ok I have a question....
> 
> How come 2 days ago I was a silver member and now I'm a gold??? Not that I'm complaining or anything! xxxx


Lorian said it's still flexible so it could change, but they've still not finished as far as I know.


----------



## Lorian

It'll be Thursday before I confirm the details/changes.

Need to let it run for another day.

L


----------



## PHHead

BabyYoYo said:


> Ok I have a question....
> 
> How come 2 days ago I was a silver member and now I'm a gold??? Not that I'm complaining or anything! xxxx


I would guess because its changed over to a new month and you have reached the length of time required as a member to become gold..........but who knows lol!


----------



## BabyYoYo

PHHead said:


> I would guess because its changed over to a new month and you have reached the length of time required as a member to become gold..........but who knows lol!


Oooh maybe, I did join in March last year I think! Good thinking batman!:laugh:

xxxx


----------



## jw007

I demand my stars back

They define me, make me who am am

I now have zero achievments in my life, and nothing to be proud of

I hope your happy


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> Ok I have a question....
> 
> How come 2 days ago I was a silver member and now I'm a gold??? Not that I'm complaining or anything! xxxx


Because you're a dirty traitor, silver for life!!!(or until I turn gold)



jw007 said:


> I demand my stars back
> 
> They define me, make me who am am
> 
> I now have zero achievments in my life, and nothing to be proud of
> 
> I hope your happy


I feel for you mate I am NOTHING without my stars, i'd have 11 now


----------



## GHS

I'd have 7 and a half :sad: I want the old system back :sad:

GHS


----------



## cellaratt

It's not thursday yet...it is what it is...you are what you are...


----------



## Jojo 007

cellaratt said:


> It's not thursday yet...it is what it is...you are what you are...


i am nothing then lol! I belong in 'nowheresville' :crying: !!!


----------



## GHS

:lol: How many points have you got now Dutch?

I think this new system is in for good now............I think Lorian is just going to let us get on with it :lol:

I still want the old one back though :sad:

GHS


----------



## Sylar

Jojo 007 said:


> i am nothing then lol! I belong in 'nowheresville' :crying: !!!


Well... At least you still have a bunch of pervs desperately trying to chat you up on your profile page..

Great photos btw, love the lighten & contrast. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

GHS said:


> :lol: How many points have you got now Dutch?
> 
> I think this new system is in for good now............I think Lorian is just going to let us get on with it :lol:
> 
> I still want the old one back though :sad:
> 
> GHS


Ditto.


----------



## heavyweight

i want some reps:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok then...negged...

J/K


----------



## Jojo 007

Sylar said:


> Well... At least you still have a bunch of pervs desperately trying to chat you up on your profile page..
> 
> Great photos btw, love the lighten & contrast. :thumb:


thank u x

someone posted on my profile page they thought they saw me on some chatline advert :confused1: , but i cant answer them back cos im still not allowed to pm people lol! I'm wondering if tomorrow, i will be able to pm people cos i will have been a member for a month......


----------



## Jojo 007

dutch_scott said:


> 11 was only cos uve hit on 99% of those who gave u them lol
> 
> u rep whore, u were way behind, traitor...i remember giving u ur 4th star...
> 
> i know where u belong im just afraid if i say sum bf sumwr will shoot me :thumbup1: and i hate being shot...


haha hmmmmmmmm he don't have a gun, just a very large sword :whistling: ...... and u mentioned on profile page bout body power yes i will be going me finks......looking forward to it!


----------



## MXD

Lorian can we please get some updates??


----------



## Beans

All the 'rep system' ever is, is a popularity contest, but it's the internet, so you can't realy expect much.

The thanks system however, does sound like a good idea.


----------



## MXD

MXD said:


> Lorian can we please get some updates??


Bump..


----------



## Lorian

MXD said:


> Lorian can we please get some updates??


Err yeah..

Lot's has happened and lots has changed.

Briefly..

New anti-spam system is in place which should (hopefully) cut down on the one-post-wonders who treat UK-M like a billboard for promoting their trash.

Google AdWords, I know know people have mixed opinions on these. For the moment they are staying.

Rep system, I had to change it becuase it just wasn't setup to be able to cope with people having such high rep scores. It's a hard one to balance because on the one hand the gaps between levels need to be small enough that new members can enjoy/benefit from reps, yet they have to be large enough so that, at the top end, we don't end up with people having 20 stars which just looks tacky. How it is at the moment isn't perfect, but it's a step in the right direction.

I have completely re-written the forum rules and these will probably be posted up sometime over Easter.

BRONZE, SILVER and GOLD membership levels will also be explained at this time.

A forum upgrade next week will make the Social Groups easier to understand, join and use.

I have created a new forum 'Ask the Boss' where, if anyone has any questions, they can post openly and I'll do my best to answer quickly and publicly.

L


----------



## MXD

Thanks for that Lorian, much appreciated


----------



## Tall

Lorian said:


> Err yeah..
> 
> Lot's has happened and lots has changed.
> 
> Briefly..
> 
> New anti-spam system is in place which should (hopefully) cut down on the one-post-wonders who treat UK-M like a billboard for promoting their trash.
> 
> Google AdWords, I know know people have mixed opinions on these. For the moment they are staying.
> 
> Rep system, I had to change it becuase it just wasn't setup to be able to cope with people having such high rep scores. It's a hard one to balance because on the one hand the gaps between levels need to be small enough that new members can enjoy/benefit from reps, yet they have to be large enough so that, at the top end, we don't end up with people having 20 stars which just looks tacky. How it is at the moment isn't perfect, but it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> I have completely re-written the forum rules and these will probably be posted up sometime over Easter.
> 
> BRONZE, SILVER and GOLD membership levels will also be explained at this time.
> 
> A forum upgrade next week will make the Social Groups easier to understand, join and use.
> 
> I have created a new forum 'Ask the Boss' where, if anyone has any questions, they can post openly and I'll do my best to answer quickly and publicly.
> 
> L


Easter has been and gone now.

Whats occuring.

New rep system is rubbish to be honest Lorian.

JW has almost twice the reppage of me, yet his reppage bar displays the same.

Just bring back fscking sheriffs badges... :cursing: Thats all we want! :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss

Tall said:


> Easter has been and gone now.
> 
> Whats occuring.
> 
> New rep system is rubbish to be honest Lorian.
> 
> JW has almost twice the reppage of me, yet his reppage bar displays the same.
> 
> Just bring back fscking sheriffs badges... :cursing: Thats all we want! :thumbup1:


You would end up with about 2 posts per page to fit in all the stars if they were brought back because of the amount of space they would take up


----------



## Tall

ba baracuss said:


> You would end up with about 2 posts per page to fit in all the stars if they were brought back because of the amount of space they would take up


Give out a star for each 250k reps :laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo

I'm bumping this as I'm still totally confused by this new rep thing!!

Do you automatically go to gold once you've been a member for a year or are there other things factored into this?

And what is the difference between the three? As there are some with wayyy more bars than me but are still bronze/silver?! :confused1:

xxx


----------



## pastanchicken

Tall said:


> Easter has been and gone now.
> 
> Whats occuring.
> 
> New rep system is rubbish to be honest Lorian.
> 
> JW has almost twice the reppage of me, yet his reppage bar displays the same.
> 
> Just bring back fscking sheriffs badges... :cursing: Thats all we want! :thumbup1:


worst thing is just after the badges got taken away I got enough points for one.

All that ar5e kissing for nothing....


----------



## Gym Bunny

There were some posts by mods about abuse of the rep system in the Bronze thread today. Would removing repping ability on threads in the General conversation sort this problem out?


----------



## Uriel

Gym Bunny said:


> There were some posts by mods about abuse of the rep system in the Bronze thread today. Would removing repping ability on threads in the General conversation sort this problem out?


If people are going to start rep syndicates, they'll do it in a forum it's allowed.

Reps (IMO) are a way of showing appreciation for people, that's it!

Any system will get abused but outright rep begging threads and threads where it is totally obvious little groups are all big upping each other - just makes me feel sorry for those involved.

It means nothing anyway, there are some brilliant long term members on here with hardly any rep points....it's obvious they just don't go in a few popular areas of the board, that's all.

I get 95% of my reps for being a t1t, what does that prove?


----------



## Heineken

That you're one big tit :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Heinkeken said:


> That you're one big tit :lol:


it was a rhetorical question numb nuts


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> it was a rhetorical question numb nuts


You see it's that sense of humour that gets you repped so much! :thumb:


----------



## Heineken

PMSL I love you too :lol:


----------



## Goose

Who really cares?! They are little blocks and numbers in the corner!? :lol: amazes me how serious people take it!

Just get rid of the "rep" system then you wont have all these problems.


----------



## Kezz

yeah get rid of it, some boards have a thanks system where you can thank people for a certain post etc build not but up points etc


----------



## Uriel

Why not just have an opt in or out system.

Seems to me some people like/love the rep system and others seem to dislike/hate it for what ever reasons.

If there was a funtion to turn it off in user CP - then everyone would be truely happy.

I don't know if that is technically possible though


----------



## BabyYoYo

I don't really care to be honest - I just wanted some clarification!!!!

FFS!!


----------



## PHHead

BabyYoYo said:


> I don't really care to be honest - I just wanted some clarification!!!!
> 
> FFS!!


Neither do I but its daft that they haven't explained it yet, I assumed they had! :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'd rather have no reps than a thankyou system. There's a system like that on another board and at first it seemed ok then it just got annoying, really annoying.

I think at the end of the day most of us know who gives out good advice. I'd be quite happy to have all the reps I got from the Bronze thread taken off my rep power as I hope most of my reps do come from valid and helpful posts I have made. And if not, well, it's only little coloured boxes. :lol:


----------



## heavyweight

Heinkeken said:


> That you're one big tit :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: :lol: u numb nut:thumb: have a rep lol


----------



## Guest

The Said without reading the whole thread, so apologies if I am repeating.

Personally I think the rep system is not being used in the way it was possibly set up for. I do think recognition for information shared and given in a bodybuilding sense is good.

If we look at the members who have the most reps (we can all check their profiles and the content of all their posts) many (all but one listed I would say) have given much useful information on an absolute mass of subjects, and help to others. However one poster has been elevated to this level with contributing smiles, social dribble, and blowing smoke up people *rse and telling e them how good they are. Oh reps mate, or reps back at you, and slating people who disagree with his band of very many happy friends. A very small % if it even it constitutes a % of his total posts are a useful contribution to a bodybuilding board. He is however quick to start a thread if he needs information, do people think that is a good use of the system???

jw007 584649

Zara-Leoni 559900

hackskii 470553

winger 455060

RS2007 395160

MaKaVeLi 392589

dmcc 387221

ZEUS 369412

Tall 361294

Con 356661

I don't think reps should be allowed in the, general, welcome, adult, classifieds sections, reps should be awarded for posts to do with bodybuilding/strength and strongman training, diet and general advice.

Thanking people can be done just as easily by leaving a message that all others can see and deduce how helpful of informative they have been to the boards.


----------



## cellaratt

romper stomper said:


> The Said without reading the whole thread, so apologies if I am repeating.
> 
> Personally I think the rep system is not being used in the way it was possibly set up for. I do think recognition for information shared and given in a bodybuilding sense is good.
> 
> If we look at the members who have the most reps (we can all check their profiles and the content of all their posts) many (all but one listed I would say) have given much useful information on an absolute mass of subjects, and help to others. However one poster has been elevated to this level with contributing smiles, social dribble, and blowing smoke up people *rse and telling e them how good they are. Oh reps mate, or reps back at you, and slating people who disagree with his band of very many happy friends. A very small % if it even it constitutes a % of his total posts are a useful contribution to a bodybuilding board. He is however quick to start a thread if he needs information, do people think that is a good use of the system???
> 
> jw007 584649
> 
> Zara-Leoni 559900
> 
> hackskii 470553
> 
> winger 455060
> 
> RS2007 395160
> 
> MaKaVeLi 392589
> 
> dmcc 387221
> 
> ZEUS 369412
> 
> Tall 361294
> 
> Con 356661
> 
> Whom of the above am I talking about ????????
> 
> I don't think reps should be allowed in the, general, welcome, adult, classifieds sections, reps should be awarded for posts to do with bodybuilding/strength and strongman training, diet and general advice.
> 
> Thanking people can be done just as easily by leaving a message that all others can see and deduce how helpful of informative they have been to the boards.


The suspense is kill'in me, so who are you talking about..?


----------



## Guest

just read a few posts by the people above then ,

if the suspense is too much cellrat


----------



## Gym Bunny

romper stomper said:


> just read a few posts by the people above then ,
> 
> if the suspense is too much cellrat


Tell me, tell me, tell me...I'm just a girl I can't possibly work it out by myself! :bounce:


----------



## cellaratt

I've read alot of post by all the ppl up there on your list...just figured you were talking about one person in practicular so why beat around the bush and just name a name..?


----------



## Guest

> I've read alot of post by all the ppl up there on your list...just figured you were talking about one person in practicular so why beat around the bush and just name a name..?


 i have been banned more than once, so do not want to give another opportunity, so will not name directly. But posters can work it out, (they may very much differ to my opinion).

do they think it is a positive use of the rep system ????


----------



## rs007

romper stomper said:


> i have been banned more than once, so do not want to give another opportunity, so will not name directly. But posters can work it out, (they may very much differ to my opinion).
> 
> do they think it is a positive use of the rep system ????


I have seen very good and informative/helpful posts from all the people you mentioned, on many occasions - being big headed, even me (don't like to bang my own drum, but my name is in there too).

I dont know you mate, so am not judging you and hope you don't take this to heart, but to go so far as to list 10 names, and not say the one that you obviously have a chip on your shoulder about just seems a bit.... "baw-baggy" as we say up here - I can't see how it is a banning offence, you wouldnt be personally insulting said person unless you chose your wording very poorly, you would be raising a concern and allowing that person to defend your allegations - right now you aren't giving them that chance.

As it is, all you have done is stated you arent happy and potentially offended 9 people - I take myself out of this because I am pretty sure I couldn't be offended by something as peurile as an argument about a trivial rep system that doesnt matter one way or the other - its just odd how people like yourself (your not alone mate, not singling you out) state with one breath it doesn't matter, then go on to say with the next something like you did above...


----------



## Guest

I will save everyone the suspense.. He is talking about me. Rumper has had a problem with me ever since I stood up for Zara when he was very rude to her awhile back. In fact I find most, if not all of his posts, abrassive. He is definately a keyboard warrior and looks to stir the p!ss when ever he gets a chance. I have never seen him contribute one positive thing to the board.

Interesting how he states "I have already been banned a few times":laugh: Gee...I wonder why... Maybe because he is an asshole. I have no enemies on this board and certainly would not give Rumper the satisfaction of calling him an enemy. With that being said I think he is worthless. You would think that if he doesnt like me, he would ignore me. Instead he comments in threads that I start trying to get me going. He looks at my profile constantly, as his name always appears on my visitor list. He tries to make a point and paste some of my posts(in my pec tear thread), saying they are junk. Funny how he chooses only a select few to paste:laugh:, and not ones where I have offered advice or personal experiences.

So in closing he is referring to me and once again he is a coward and couldnt come out and say it. :thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4

dutch_scott said:


> i agree with romper zeus, ur always blowing things up my ass, sadly i keep asking u for more :wub: maybe he should try it.....


Lol, trust you Scott to come out with a crude comment!!! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> I will save everyone the suspense.. He is talking about me. Rumper has had a problem with me ever since I stood up for Zara when he was very rude to her awhile back. In fact I find most, if not all of his posts, abrassive. He is definately a keyboard warrior and looks to stir the p!ss when ever he gets a chance. I have never seen him contribute one positive thing to the board.
> 
> Interesting how he states "I have already been banned a few times":laugh: Gee...I wonder why... Maybe because he is an asshole. I have no enemies on this board and certainly would not give Rumper the satisfaction of calling him an enemy. With that being said I think he is worthless. You would think that if he doesnt like me, he would ignore me. Instead he comments in threads that I start trying to get me going. He looks at my profile constantly, as his name always appears on my visitor list. He tries to make a point and paste some of my posts(in my pec tear thread), saying they are junk. Funny how he chooses only a select few to paste:laugh:, and not ones where I have offered advice or personal experiences.
> 
> So in closing he is referring to me and once again he is a coward and couldnt come out and say it. :thumbup1:


Or else he wants you like everyone else on this board and you said no! :lol:


----------



## Kezz

ZEUS said:


> I will save everyone the suspense.. He is talking about me. Rumper has had a problem with me ever since I stood up for Zara when he was very rude to her awhile back. In fact I find most, if not all of his posts, abrassive. He is definately a keyboard warrior and looks to stir the p!ss when ever he gets a chance. I have never seen him contribute one positive thing to the board.
> 
> Interesting how he states "I have already been banned a few times":laugh: Gee...I wonder why... Maybe because he is an asshole. I have no enemies on this board and certainly would not give Rumper the satisfaction of calling him an enemy. With that being said I think he is worthless. You would think that if he doesnt like me, he would ignore me. Instead he comments in threads that I start trying to get me going. He looks at my profile constantly, as his name always appears on my visitor list. He tries to make a point and paste some of my posts(in my pec tear thread), saying they are junk. Funny how he chooses only a select few to paste:laugh:, and not ones where I have offered advice or personal experiences.
> 
> So in closing he is referring to me and once again he is a coward and couldnt come out and say it. :thumbup1:


oh have a rep to your collection!!!


----------



## cellaratt

ZEUS said:


> I will save everyone the suspense.. He is talking about me. Rumper has had a problem with me ever since I stood up for Zara when he was very rude to her awhile back. In fact I find most, if not all of his posts, abrassive. He is definately a keyboard warrior and looks to stir the p!ss when ever he gets a chance. I have never seen him contribute one positive thing to the board.
> 
> Interesting how he states "I have already been banned a few times":laugh: Gee...I wonder why... Maybe because he is an asshole. I have no enemies on this board and certainly would not give Rumper the satisfaction of calling him an enemy. With that being said I think he is worthless. You would think that if he doesnt like me, he would ignore me. Instead he comments in threads that I start trying to get me going. He looks at my profile constantly, as his name always appears on my visitor list. He tries to make a point and paste some of my posts(in my pec tear thread), saying they are junk. Funny how he chooses only a select few to paste:laugh:, and not ones where I have offered advice or personal experiences.
> 
> So in closing he is referring to me and once again he is a coward and couldnt come out and say it. :thumbup1:


I'm afraid you can't be a Martyr with facing sacrifice...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

romper stomper said:


> jw007 584649
> 
> Zara-Leoni 559900
> 
> hackskii 470553
> 
> winger 455060
> 
> RS2007 395160
> 
> MaKaVeLi 392589
> 
> dmcc 387221
> 
> ZEUS 369412
> 
> Tall 361294
> 
> Con 356661


On a lighter note, I'd like to point out i'm now above RS on the rep table:lol:


----------



## cellaratt

MaKaVeLi said:


> On a lighter note, I'd like to point out i'm now above RS on the rep table:lol:


that's funny... :beer:


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> On a lighter note, I'd like to point out i'm now above RS on the rep table:lol:


PMSL

:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> On a lighter note, I'd like to point out i'm now above RS on the rep table:lol:


 Well done. Have a cookie! :lol:


----------



## rs007

MaKaVeLi said:


> On a lighter note, I'd like to point out i'm now above RS on the rep table:lol:


Ach well, easy come, easy go.

Jeez just think how much I would crush you if I had a journal and whored pics of my beautiful self in the adult room too, given as I got above you without resorting to such underhanded rep-whoring tactics :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

MaKaVeLi said:


> On a lighter note, I'd like to point out i'm now above RS on the rep table:lol:


I actually thought Romper was referring to you

what do you mean negged?


----------



## Guest

> I actually thought Romper was referring to you


I was


----------



## MaKaVeLi

romper stomper said:


> I was


Oh no I never give out advice. Erm and i've hardly started any threads:confused1:

Nice one mate


----------



## Guest




----------



## cellaratt

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh no I never give out advice. Erm and i've hardly started any threads:confused1:
> 
> Nice one mate


 :whistling: ...


----------



## Uriel

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh no I never give out advice. Erm and i've hardly started any threads:confused1:
> 
> Nice one mate


 :lol:


----------



## winger

Keep the rep points, I promotes more activity.


----------



## ricey

keep it as it is, change it im not bothered

nobody reps me anyway lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653

ricey said:


> keep it as it is, change it im not bothered
> 
> nobody reps me anyway lol


thats a fib an you know it:lol: :lol: :lol:

anyway leave the reps as they are, this is the only place i got called a (rep) whore and wasn't offended:thumb:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## T.F.

Khaos said:


> thats a fib an you know it:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyway leave the reps as they are, this is the only place i got called a (rep) whore and wasn't offended:thumb:
> 
> "YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


Sorry to ask this, but what is that sh*te you put at the bottom of most of your posts all about?


----------



## Cheese

I think there should be a monthly rep system as well so that the new guy's have a chance to be at the top occasionally.


----------



## Peter V

Cheese said:


> I think there should be a monthly rep system as well so that the new guy's have a chance to be at the top occasionally.


Yes, and an annual Uk Muscle awards evening, voted for in a poll, Best New Member, Funniest Post, etc etc.


----------



## T.F.

Cheese said:


> I think there should be a monthly rep system as well so that the new guy's have a chance to be at the top occasionally.


 :lol: Just because you have a wealthy benefactor which has allowed you to generate so many in such a short time :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

T.F. said:


> Sorry to ask this, but what is that sh*te you put at the bottom of most of your posts all about?


pmsl....I was wondering that


----------



## d4ead

rep is just that rep means nothing more and nothing less why change it.


----------



## IanStu

its a tricky one this...it is clearly open to abuse...the number of reps a person has, often has little to do with the quality of their posts.....theres some right cvnts in the top 30....but cant realy think of another way to do it that would work.......but I suppose everyone is in the same boat..we are all created equal with zero reps...its how you play the game that determines how you end up..!!


----------



## LittleChris

Only have to look at the top10 to see the flaws in the system.


----------



## Testoholic

LittleChris said:


> Only have to look at the top10 to see the flaws in the system.


ditto! lol


----------



## rs007

LittleChris said:


> Only have to look at the top10 to see the flaws in the system.





Testaholic said:


> ditto! lol


cvnts :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

LittleChris said:


> Only have to look at the top10 to see the flaws in the system.


Where is this list anyway?


----------



## LittleChris

On the main page, top right.


----------



## hilly

who cares really tho?????? I mean wether it gets abused or not its an internet forum it doesnt matter. people get very good info from this site, its morderated well and every1 gets along more or less.

Wether the rep system gets abused or not used at all it doesnt actually effect the boards effectiveness or day to day running etc.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> who cares really tho?????? I mean wether it gets abused or not its an internet forum it doesnt matter. people get very good info from this site, its morderated well and every1 gets along more or less.
> 
> Wether the rep system gets abused or not used at all it doesnt actually effect the boards effectiveness or day to day running etc.


I could not agree more. The only complainers are the ones that feel they don't get repped enough and are lagging. Come on, we all can work it and it takes work.

Short and sweet, the more you rep the more you get back....period!


----------



## Kezz

Repped :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

T.F. said:


> Sorry to ask this, but what is that sh*te you put at the bottom of most of your posts all about?


i was protesting cos i couldn't have a signature, but no-one(apart from you) noticed:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F.

Maybe you greatness just silenced them mate, that's probably what it was, however i couldn't be silenced, therefore i am greater than you! :lol:

Tim > Khaos


----------



## Testoholic

LittleChris said:


> Only have to look at the top10 to see the flaws in the system.





Testaholic said:


> ditto! lol





rs007 said:


> cvnts :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


actually your one of the few i think deserves their placing, had some great info and posting:thumbup1:, unlike some who just have a lot of fellow 'rep friends' :whistling:


----------



## Falcone

I don't really have any so it doesn't mean alot to me! But don't neg me lol.


----------



## winger

Testaholic said:


> unlike some who just have a lot of fellow 'rep friends' :whistling:


Hey I resemble that statement.


----------



## LittleChris

winger said:


> Hey I resemble that statement.


You are in debt to me pop :beer:


----------



## winger

LittleChris said:


> You are in debt to me pop :beer:


Only if it is one for one hit on rep points, but beings as my rep points hold more punch so to speak you owe me loads..lol

I only retaliate and at this point I cant even do that, so for me the luster is gone, all I have is the top spot and that's it, almost a curse, but non of you would know that cause you are bottom feeders..lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

winger said:


> Only if it is one for one hit on rep points, but beings as my rep points hold more punch so to speak you owe me loads..lol
> 
> I only retaliate and at this point I cant even do that, so for me the luster is gone, all I have is the top spot and that's it, almost a curse, but non of you would know that cause you are bottom feeders..lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


It would be a terrible shame for you to lose that top spot though wouldn't it :whistling:


----------



## winger

LittleChris said:


> It would be a terrible shame for you to lose that top spot though wouldn't it :whistling:


Actually I liked it when Joe was on top.....ooopsie I forgot we were talking about rep points. :lol:


----------

